# Eggplant Rollatini



## Raine (Aug 29, 2004)

Eggplant Rollatini 

1 1/2 pounds whole milk ricotta 
Olive oil, to coat pans 
2 large eggplants 
5 eggs 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
All-purpose flour, for dredging 
2 packages (about 12 ounces per package) frozen spinach, thawed and strained 
2 to 3 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
3/4 cup grated Romano or Parmesan 
3 1/2 cups jarred tomato sauce 
1/2 to 3/4 pound shredded mozzarella

Spoon the ricotta into a fine strainer placed over a bowl in the refrigerator for several hours. Discard the excess liquid. 
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 

Spread thin coating of olive oil on 3 baking or cookie sheet pans, or reuse the same pan several times. 

Wash the eggplants and cut the tips off. Put the flat end down onto the cutting board. Slice the eggplants lengthwise into 1/4-inch thick slices, to make about 15 slices. Beat 4 of the eggs. Add salt and pepper to season eggs. Coat each eggplant slice with flour, then dip into the beaten eggs, drain any excess egg mixture, and lay flat on baking sheet. Bake until golden brown, about 15 minutes. If you can't cook all of the eggplant at once, bake them in batches. Remove from the oven and cool to room temperature. Note: You can make the eggplant ahead of time and store it in the refrigerator. 

Combine spinach, ricotta, remaining egg, garlic, and 1/2 cup of the grated Romano or Parmesan in a bowl. Mix well. Add salt and pepper, to taste. 

Spoon 1 cup of tomato sauce onto the bottom of a small baking dish. Spoon 1 to 2 tablespoons of filling onto the wide end of each piece of eggplant. Then, roll up each piece and place into the baking dish. 

Top with remaining tomato sauce, shredded mozzarella, and remaining grated Parmesan. Cover with foil and bake for 45 minutes, until the tomato sauce is bubbling and the filling is hot. Let them rest for 15 minutes before serving


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 3, 2004)

Rainee....

You could also use a potato ricer for the defrosted spinach..... lots faster, less mess. Drain it right into the sink.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 3, 2004)

Nevermind I miss-read your post, lol sorry.


----------

